# Snow



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone had any .
I see on daybreak Southampton airport closed or sumit


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 18, 2013)

None in LaLaLand yet, but the sky looks very heavy.  I think east of London may be the last place to get it this time.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 18, 2013)

Was none at home when I left for work (not far from Greenwich in London) and none here in central London (just across from ST. Pancras Station), but we are waiting.

I am an early starter, so if I need to I can ask to go early. I hope no one gets too much disruption because of it...


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks bad in Wales Bristol and norwich


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 18, 2013)

We've had a blanket in central birmingham.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm keeping my fingers croseed it wont be too bad


----------



## robofski (Jan 18, 2013)

Nothing to speak of in Nottingham, yet!  The place is still white from the stuff that fell on Monday!


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 18, 2013)

A layer In wolverhampton and still coming down a bit, but roads are good, and ive managed to get to work


----------



## Caroline (Jan 18, 2013)

can it and will it wait until AFTER my shopping is delivered tomorrow? Please would be nice so we can eat till the snow clears in a week or three...


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Coming from midday here in west London, don't want any probs getting outta work grr.

Hope everyone stays safe and does nt get to badly effected. X


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 18, 2013)

Devon has had a fair dollop overnight as has Cornwall. Roads closed all over the place due to blizards.
Local radio staion presenters going overtime on the drama  Rather pathetic imho as we all knew it was coming.

I have a stinking cold and sore throat so even if I could go out I am not.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 18, 2013)

Very wet snow falling on Anglesey but nothing like settling. The ground is as brown and slurry-like as ever. Forecast to drop to -1 with light snow all day so may well change but not expecting any problems.

It looks pretty.

Rob


----------



## delb t (Jan 18, 2013)

plenty here in Birmingham -H trotted off to school hoping it would be shut -but its not


----------



## AJLang (Jan 18, 2013)

It has started in Northampton and looks like it will lay on the snow that we've still got on the ground from Monday.  I'm so glad that I don't need to go anywhere and OH's work is within walking distance of home if it gets too bad.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 18, 2013)

it has started here but doesn't look like it will settle too soon.


----------



## delb t (Jan 18, 2013)

just had text from school saying they are shutting!!!! darn will have to get up the loft for the sledges


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm so much for midday been snowing since 9 and falling heavy


----------



## MeganN (Jan 18, 2013)

Gots lots of snow in Hampshire! Hoping it will continue so I have no work tomorrow! X


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2013)

MeganN said:


> Gots lots of snow in Hampshire! Hoping it will continue so I have no work tomorrow! X



I'll second that - several inches here


----------



## HelenM (Jan 18, 2013)

Far too much. We haven't been able to get out of the village since Tuesday evening. 
Praying for the forecast rain tonight, we really need to go shopping. We hadn't  stocked up properly since coming back from the UK last week and we had run the freezer down in case of power cuts whilst we were away
I think we'll have to try with snow chains if it doesn't clear tonight (big hassle as will have to remove when we get to the main road )


----------



## Caroline (Jan 18, 2013)

Must be windy outside, ours is diagonal


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

_We too in MK have had it coming down diagonally, cancelled my meeting this afternoon and decided to work from home today. Started here round 8.30am so I thought best to get out at 11am to get meds from boots, a few bits of shopping and within an hour our road connecting to the main one was covered and you couldn't see the tyre tracks from earlier.

Has slowed down slightly but my thoughts go out to South Wales where is seems to have hit the hardest so far_


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 18, 2013)

There's been several inches in Warrington, Cheshire. Been snowing heavily all morning then stopped for a bit but now it's started again.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 18, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _I thought best to get out at 11am to get meds from boots, a few bits of shopping and within an hour our road connecting to the main one was covered and you couldn't see the tyre tracks from earlier.
> _




Good point about making sure things are stocked up with everything incase you can't get out...


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 18, 2013)

Not even half a centimetre here, just a few flakes floating in the very chilly breeze.  Hoping to do my usual 40-minute walk for the weekly shop in the morning.  I've found that boys' trainers are the best anti-slip footwear for me.  Boots are out of the question because my arthritic big toes don't bend without crippling pain so I can't get my feet in them.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 18, 2013)

ALl those who have misse it or have a light dusting are lucky. I hope it doesn't freeze.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 18, 2013)

It's not too bad in town here, some flurries, but the outlying bits are really catching it now. Glad I don't live in Powys or Norfolk.


----------



## delb t (Jan 18, 2013)

oh dear we live on a small hill hubbys car stuck at the bottom!!!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2013)

Well - here in sunny Bed'th it's been a blizzard since approx 9.30 this morning.

On a main road, bus route, vehicles are driving v slowly along the ruts.  Bout a foot down the middle where it's been thrown up from either side.

8 inches or so over the back garden, front about 6 inches but it's snowing horizontally across there so there's about a foot at the bottom of the RH fence .......

No idea if the buses are running or not.


----------



## delb t (Jan 18, 2013)

sent H to dig him out on 2 fruit pastels


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

delb t said:


> sent H to dig him out on 2 fruit pastels




_ROMF  well if there is anything that protects well against the snow and freezing weather it must be a couple of fruit pastels!_


----------



## AJLang (Jan 18, 2013)

Susie is absolutely refusing to go out in the snow to do what she needs to do.  When I tried to push her she refused to move - not bad strength considering that she will be 14 this year


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Susie is absolutely refusing to go out in the snow to do what she needs to do.  When I tried to push her she refused to move - not bad strength considering that she will be 14 this year



Aw, bless! Our dog used to be the same!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 18, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Susie is absolutely refusing to go out in the snow to do what she needs to do.  When I tried to push her she refused to move - not bad strength considering that she will be 14 this year



You have no idea how lucky you are  My last dog (Labradorable) used to wake me up in the middle of the night, as soon as it started snowing. He loved the stuff and insisted any time was a good time to go and play in it


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Goodness me 3  inches here, work was noticeably quieter.made it home by miracle thought I would fall only got flat blacks on x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Not a single drop.............its strange, its not very often Scotland doesn't get the snow too......


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 18, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Not a single drop.............its strange, its not very often Scotland doesn't get the snow too......



 Speak for  yourself, it's snowing up here in Snechie. Not a lot in the town, I admit, but definitely snowing.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 18, 2013)

We had about a millimetre all day.  But all around us seems to have had at least some.

It's weird, almost as if someone has been casting anti-snow spells!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Mark, I forgot you live just down the road from my new home.  I'm hoping the snow continues to hold off so that I can walk to Pitsea in the morning.  I need the exercise!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 19, 2013)

No more than an inch on footpaths, roads clear, looks like my walk to the shops will be OK.  Southend is 10 miles from here... anyone fancy a day at the snow-free seaside?  The only problem would be getting here from snowbound areas.


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 19, 2013)

About 5-9 cm here & our cat loves it!  lots of paws tracks from whee he's been zooming around outside, the nutcase!


----------



## Steff (Jan 19, 2013)

No more overnight place looks rather skippy now hate this part of it grr


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 19, 2013)

No snow overnight but very cold outside.
The comunity nurse couldn't get through to see my Dad yesterday as weather and roads so bad


----------



## delb t (Jan 19, 2013)

all that digging sent H low most of the eve -think I should have jelly babied him for more strength !! did take nearly 2  hrs to get up a small hill !!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 19, 2013)

_No more overnight but it's slow but steady now_


----------



## gail1 (Jan 19, 2013)

n0 snow overnight walked like an old lady [little steps] to corner shops itys not falling over and hurting myself im scared of its will anyone see me fall that im more worried about


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 19, 2013)

No more for us today either and there's just a dusting on the lawns. It's sunny and f-f-f-freezing out there.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2013)

Slight thaw here, it's all mucky and horrible now


----------



## Hazel (Jan 19, 2013)

no snow at all - but a biting cold wind


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2013)

There's a great programme on BBC2 at the moment, about the winter of 1962/3


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 19, 2013)

_Am watching it!

Stopped here and thawing slightly but don't want it to_


----------



## HelenM (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Alan,
My big memory was that we had to go to school to take the 11+. All the other classes stayed at home.  
(we also had great fun on the piled up snow in the playground)

Now I've just remembered the smog the year (month?) before when we went to school with masks on!


----------



## Monica (Jan 19, 2013)

Lots of snow here! Some from Monday/Tuesday, lots from last night.
More forecast for tonight and even more tomorrow night.
Have a feeling girls won't be going to school Monday, if forecast is correct


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 19, 2013)

The pavements are iced up here -- but just a few miles away in Abbey Road, there's not a trace.  (Well, except in the grassy area to the left.) There's no justice...


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 19, 2013)

Northerner said:


> There's a great programme on BBC2 at the moment, about the winter of 1962/3



Darn, missed it! But I was there the first time round and remember it well. I was five and thought it was great.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 19, 2013)

That was the winter before I was born, but I'm a Canadian by birth so lived through that kind of winter for the first 14 years on my life.  There were days when outdoors was colder than inside the deep freeze (in Quebec we occasionally got down to -40).

After over 30 years in the southern half of the UK, I've gone soft... and I'm very grateful that my bit of Essex seems to be one of the few areas spared in this latest snowfall.


----------



## Steff (Jan 19, 2013)

No more today but from tomorrow at 2ish according to weatherman we will have more, makes it hell to walk when you get fresh snow on old snow cause you dunno where to walk gr


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2013)

Well been snowing couple of hours now and its a tad nippy out there heh x


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 20, 2013)

_We're back on here too, just on way out to get some bits from Asda before we get blocked in (hopefully so there will be no work tomoz!)

It's falling fast so hope we don't get stranded!_


----------



## AJLang (Jan 20, 2013)

It has been snowing non-stop here since 8am. I'm really worried that the taxi won't come tomorrow to take me to my CAB training.  The paths will definitely be too slippery for me to walk to the bust stop


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 20, 2013)

No more here, just sun and ice.


----------



## robofski (Jan 20, 2013)

Forecast to start here again in the next hour or so, lets see if it actually happens!


----------



## Garthion (Jan 20, 2013)

Been snowing steadily here since 9am on top of what we had Friday and Yesterday  I've got to go out to work in about an hour, can't phone in sick as I am the one running the shift until 10:30pm tonight (promotion just before Christmas but only one evening a week)

May just be a little cold when I get to work latter


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 20, 2013)

Been snowing here (Oxfordshire) steadily but only fine stuff since 8am this morning.  That's on top of the 10cm we had on Friday.  Have been out for a lovely 2 hour walk with my friend and her dog this morning, just had a warming sherry, now feel a doze coming on zzzzzzzz......!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 20, 2013)

We have had light snow here continuous since 7am ish.

Silly me of course decided to go out this morning to take the little boy to feed the ducks, definitely not the cleverest thing to do but the ducks were glad to see us!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 20, 2013)

All change. Now it's snowing here as well.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well this seems to be one of the rare occasions that not only did the snow settle here but it is yet to freeze. 
Snowing steadily here all day with more to follow tomorrow and even colder temperatures forecast. 
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2013)

Annoyingly waiting to find out if sons school is open tomorrow or not, friday they went in as it didt start till 9 but they were let out at 2.30 i doubt the website will be updated on a sunday grr


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 20, 2013)

No snow here :smug:


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2013)

tragic events in glencoe those poor climbers, RIP to all of them, theres always loss in any kind of adverse weather sad.


----------



## Garthion (Jan 20, 2013)

We currently have over 6 inches of the stuff (I know this as I have just got back from work which was busy with all the panic buyers) still snowing now but only lightly so I expect we will have more than this tomorrow. At least I have tomorrow off of work so no need to trudge through the snow again.


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2013)

So annoyed every other school in the borough has said on there websites weather there open or not tomorrow accept my sons one grrr how frustrating.he will have to go in and just find out when he gets there


----------



## haz (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes Steff - the Glencoe incident is a reminder that snow is great fun but also very dangerous. These poor folk were very experienced walkers and climbers but I know that area and would not go up on the mountain when the avalanche warnings are alerted. Hope everyone takes care walking driving and sliding around over the next week.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 21, 2013)

Braved the elements this morning to raid the Co-op on the main road for essentials. Icy pavements and biting winds, but only the odd snowflake. Had the boots with tractor soles on but even they couldn't get a grip, it's lucky I can skate! I should have waited for the Community Nurse, but I haven't been out of the house since my adventure on Friday and it's only 60 metres or so. I'll get a row later no doubt.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 23, 2013)

It's snowing here again.  Susie came in with a white nose...it should be black


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2013)

Practically all the snow has gone from here now - we had rain yesterday and it is noticeably warmer today (although still flipping cold!). Hope that's the last we see of the white stuff now and we can just get on with some nice mild days and watching the flowers bloom


----------



## Monica (Jan 23, 2013)

The snow is melting here too...
But it's really hard work walking in the slush


----------



## AJLang (Jan 23, 2013)

It's too slippy for me to dare go out - I've only been out of the house once in the last 10 days because of the snow  but I dare not risk slipping over in case I hurt my dodgy shoulders or hip.  I've had to rely on OH for all of the Susie walks and didn't even dare to go out to get a taxi for my volunteering at CAB on Tuesday


----------



## Monica (Jan 23, 2013)

AJLang said:


> It's too slippy for me to dare go out - I've only been out of the house once in the last 10 days because of the snow  but I dare not risk slipping over in case I hurt my dodgy shoulders or hip.  I've had to rely on OH for all of the Susie walks and didn't even dare to go out to get a taxi for my volunteering at CAB on Tuesday



Better not take any risks.
The other day we decided to walk into town (30 min walk), but cut our journey short by going to the nearest shops (10 min walk) because it was so treacherous


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2013)

All gone here now,tried for an hour while I was at work but never lay,phew


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 23, 2013)

Ho hum... Just when I found a shop with hot water bottles actually in stock, the forecast for this area is 6 degrees Saturday and 9 on Sunday!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21252362


----------

